# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  How to make a HMF Filter

## zonkkie

Got a number of queries after a post to sell my HMF tankset. There are a number of sites overseas to show how this is done and I will post some of the links below. I am attaching how I go my local version - cost less than $10 (excluding the airpump) and have used it in my 3ft pleco setups... once cycled, super effective and stable. 

1) Equipment - got everything from Y618. 
a) black sponge cut to your tank height (less ~8cm) and depth. I use ocean free black sponge 50cm x 50cm. Think it's a yellow tag with a arowana on it. 
b) clear plastic pipe (I use this over those grey pvc as it is easier to cut and poke)
c) small L attachment used for airtubes
d) big L attachment used for the clear pipes
e) sucker to hold the plastic pipe



2) Step 1 - cut the clear pipe. Long one should be around 3/4 of your tank height. Short one will be around 2.5". 



3) Step 2 - on the long clear pipe. Around 2-3 cm from the bottom, poke a hole big enough to insert the small L attachment for airtube. Some use heated screw driver. I just use a sharp kitchen knife. 



4) Step 3 - Assemble the pieces as per the following picture. 



5) You're done! Here's how it looks out of water. You just need to attach a airtube into the small L attachment to power it. You can cut a slot at the top so that the airtube sits nicely on the sponge. 





6) In tank. Totally safe for small fishes. Here's my cory tank that I use for breeding. Once parents lay eggs, just remove the parents and leave the eggs there. 





7) Full tank shot. Water generally clear. My java moss a bit dirty but that's because I haven't clean this tank for 2 months.  :Very Happy:  Ammonia readings consistently 0 once cycled. 


References:
http://www.janrigter.nl/mattenfilter/

http://www.crustaforum.com/board/sho...at-Filter-(HMF)

http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php...en-Filter-(HMF)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums...ures-and-FAQs&

Comments and improvement ideas welcome!

----------


## eviltrain

well done!  :Well done: 

hope this will be clear to those newbies

----------


## alvinchan80

Thank you bro zonkkie for the detailed DIY...  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

Actually to do some minor modification to conceal the pipe, what I do is just cut a slit and slot it it. =)

----------


## fireblade

so the sponge is free to take out? the tubing is not attached or stuck to the sponge?
humm looks like a big sponge filter, think I can use for my guppy tanks!  :Smile:

----------


## zonkkie

It IS a big sponge filter. Ya, saw your guppy tanks in AF, definitely can be used. Sponge removable but usually only during maintenance once a year. Else a lot of mulm will fly around.

----------


## Misery

if i were to fill up spaces behind the sponge with medias, what will the pros n cons?

----------


## tetrakid

I am very impressed and excited over the concept and design of this filter system.
Definitely beats many other systems in existence in terms of effectiveness and simplicity.

After cycling is complete, the large sponge itself becomes a huge bio-filter which is much desired in any tank. 

Thank you for being so kind to post it here for our benefit. I may even ditch all my HOFs in favour of this system.  :Smile:

----------


## zonkkie

> if i were to fill up spaces behind the sponge with medias, what will the pros n cons?


Differing opinions on this. One opinion is the the sponge itself is a sufficient filter, no need additional medias. Another opinion is no harm overloading on medias. For myself, I belong to the first school of thought. I just put my heater and sometimes a bag of peat if I want to often water and lower pH. A number of bros in the forum will place a pack of ceramic rings. 




> I am very impressed and excited over the concept and design of this filter system.
> Definitely beats many other systems in existence in terms of effectiveness and simplicity.
> 
> After cycling is complete, the large sponge itself becomes a huge bio-filter which is much desired in any tank. 
> 
> Thank you for being so kind to post it here for our benefit. I may even ditch all my HOFs in favour of this system.


Glad that you find it useful! I am definitely not the first to use this concept and actually saw some people's setup (johannes, wackytpt, etc) before completing mine. This is my 3 tier x 3 feet HMF setup. I eventually removed the canister for the top tank and added a 2feet tank at the bottom. Just 1 hiblow 20 powering 3x 3 feet tanks and 1x 2 feet tank.

----------


## Misery

Thanks for the information zonkkie.
Currently still thinking of which kind of filtration i will be using for my upcoming Apistogramma project.
But somehow, i already am liking this HMF method. Low cost and efficient!

----------


## Wackytpt

I have used this set up for apisto, shrimps and pleco. However the downside of this type of filter is that we need to do the cleaning of the sponge (Estimate 2 years).

It will be very dirty as the mulms will come out when you remove the sponge.

One way of reducing this is to when you are siphoning the waste in the tank, also do it for the sponge.

----------


## tetrakid

It is not advisable to put anything behind the sponge. Doing so will hinder the water flow, which is important to enable the filter to function efficiently. It is the free flow of water which powers the system. Obstruction this flow will render the system ineffective. 

Ideally, there should be an air curtain which spreads across the whole width of the sponge.  :Smile: 




> if i were to fill up spaces behind the sponge with medias, what will the pros n cons?

----------


## Misery

> It is not advisable to put anything behind the sponge. Doing so will hinder the water flow, which is important to enable the filter to function efficiently. It is the free flow of water which powers the system. Obstruction this flow will render the system ineffective. 
> 
> Ideally, there should be an air curtain which spreads across the whole width of the sponge.


Thanks for the additional advise. 
I have read or heard somewhere, not entirely sure, but to put Yamato shrimp behind the HMF. Will this be of any use and will the Yamato survive?

----------


## tetrakid

One can also improve upon the basic design of the filter and come up with a more efficient version.

For instance, the rising column of water created by the air curtain can be channelled through a wide plastic channel at the top of the sponge, thereby creating a wide-channel water outlet. This wide outlet will be exteremly effective for oxygenation purposes.

As for the maintenance aspect, it should be part and parcel (and joy) of this hobby. Any muck scattered in the water will disappear quickly in a short while when the filter is in operation again.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

The Yamato will not survive being placed behind the sponge in the narrow space. IMO, the only things that should be placed there are ceramic rings or other coarse bio-media that will not impede water flow. You can increase aeration in the back area with the use of airstones, or air curtains like what Ted mentioned.

----------


## Misery

Hey guys, enlighten me please.
I am currently onto another Apistogramma setup.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...gramma-Project.

Decided to go with HMF method for filtration.
However, what model of airpump should i be looking at?

Thanks in advance.

Regards, 
Misery.

----------


## stormhawk

If it's just that single tank then a single Eheim 3704 air pump should be sufficient. If you intend to have another set of tanks then a Hiblow Baby or Hiblow 20 should be sufficient for a single rack setup.

----------


## tryo

I have got everything to set up my first HMF filter for a new tank for dwarf corydoras but i am facing the issue of the sudo sand. How do i stop the sand from going to the back? Any ideas?

----------


## Misery

@Tryo :
just a suggestion, maybe you can put an acrylic piece, equivalent to the height of sudo sand in between the sudo sand and the HMF. This should prevent the sudo sand from being sucked into the HMF system. 


Regards, 
Misery.

----------


## tryo

Hi Misery, thanks for the advice. I guess i need to try it out and see how it goes. Thanks again!

----------


## devil_xiaozhu

I tried making a similar one but I get those tea bag filter and cable tied it to the bottom part. With the filter bag, not even shrimplet will be suck through. We do not need to put those black sponge to separate.Water flow doesn't lessen. Hope this help.  :Smile:

----------


## VSGenesis

Cool bro. Should sticky.

----------

